# Projekte



## SoS (2. Jul 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe bereits einige kleine Programme in Java geschrieben, allerdings fehlen mir zur Zeit die Ideen, was ich noch schreiben könnte.
Vieleicht könnte einfach mal jeder von euch schreiben, an was ihr gerade arbeitet, damit ich ein paar Ideen bekomme.


----------



## Roar (2. Jul 2005)

kuck hier http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=18924


----------



## CyberKane (6. Aug 2005)

Guckst du hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4626

wir suchen noch Programmierer (... mit verdammt viel Freizeit, am besten arbeitslos *g* und Motivation ...)


----------

